# RARE Propller Identification or Manufacturer



## flyindawg (Mar 27, 2011)

I have a unique propeller that i've come across and have done search after search and still haven't found what this is for. Maybe an expert on this site can shed some light. The seal is a HDW Simplex Compact Abdichtung. It's roughly 52 inches wide and I think it's a nozzle prop. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## flyindawg (Mar 27, 2011)

*Rare Propeller*

Here are some more pictures. The blades are stamped:Fin 21591 CA6NM Year 1979. I'd really like to know what type of vessel this was installed in. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* FD *and welcome to* SN *from across the pond. Bon voyage.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

HDW Simplex are quite complicated, but they do work when properly assembled. The prop looks interesting, a VP, (variable Pitch) unit, the question is, where is the hydraulic operating unit? If there are two 3/4"npt connections somewhere on the boss, the other side of the unit from the stainless steel cover plate, then it may be a bow, or stern thruster.


----------



## John Farrell (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd stick to valve repair.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Controllable Pitch Prop for sure but a very unusual hub . A better picture showing the detail of the pod or bracket to which it is mounted might give us a clue as to its use .Is it possible it was used as a flow developer in the pulp and paper industry as opposed to a marine screw .


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

John Farrell said:


> I'd stick to valve repair.


Was that really necessary?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

Interesting - my initial thoughts are that it might be a military spec tunnel thruster prop. 

The blade shape is that of a tunnel thruster with rounded heavily profiled tips, the rather centrally balanced shape of the blade together with mounting structure does suggest that it is not main propulsion - and that hub!!!

CA6NM - so it is cast stainless - fairly posh and very military

And that is MIL-C 32 pin connector - not exclusively military of course but very common in military applications - so there must be some control gear inside the hub

Go on open it up(Thumb)


----------



## uisdean mor (Sep 4, 2008)

Agree with general thrust (no pun really) of the discussion so far. However if you look closely at the blade bosses there is a problem with fluid flow (I would suggest) in the way they are set up - also bolt heads protruding. so I kind of think this is not for propulsion at all - there would be too much cavitation and in a tube this would be even more extreme. So what is for? and why all the extra expense of high grade stainless and electric/electronic innards ? What is flyingdawg showing us in the 3" hole- is this the actuator rod slide for the pitch - if so the gear wheeel does not seem deep enough ?? All in all more questions and no answers - sorry - but certainly a puzzle.
Rgds 
Uisdean


----------



## flyindawg (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you all for the warm welcome! Great information. I'll ad a little bit to the mystery. We found this in a power plant warehouse down on the Gulf. We are an asset management team, that is decomissioning an old power plant and found this in the corner of of one of the warehouses. It's very interesting if nothing else. I will get some better pictures of the rear of the housing. The military spec plug makes sense. The HDW unit, i've found, is fairly synonomys with lots of military vessels from around the world. The shape also reflects more of a nozzle design. Maybe a tug? If I crack it open, I might not be able to put it back together. Kind of like letting all the smoke out of a motor. Once you let all the smoke out, motor doesn't run anymore. LOL. I showed as many detailed pictures with the measurements hoping that someone could identify it. Not knowing much about large props, I thought it might help. Are there anymore identifying marks or places on the prop that might help?


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

As you found it in a power plant, it could be a cooling water flow booster. The electric plug is not watertight so would be outside the wet enviroment, the plug could also be used for thermocouples used to control the pitch and therefore the flow through the system. The gear is obviously a spline allowing for expension movement during operation. The machined boss is probably for fitting into a down stream bearing bracket. The hole in the "Gear" will allow the pitch control rod to operate.


----------



## George Rollinson (Jan 3, 2010)

This one got my grey matter working and I would like to add the following. Once you said it was found in a power plant then I would suggest it is for a variable flow pump. I see something very similar years ago in a water works. As the local demand for water increased the pitch was increased to match the supply. Likewise when the demand dropped off. The high grade material spec (CA6NM) is maybe to accommodate debris in the pumped water. Initially I thought ice class but not in the Gulf region. Whilst the Simplex seal is very well known as a stern tube seal HDW may very well supply seals for other applications.
The images show the propeller sitting on a storage frame. What is between the vertical frame section and the prop in image sprop6? Is there a reduction gearbox? What looks like an input shaft with the spline is relatively small and on the same axis as the prop. Most thrusters have a gearbox that will act as a reduction in speed and change of axis for the output from vertical to horizontal. If it was a pump then the same may apply.
I think you may have to scour the plant for the pump house. Whilst you won't see the prop if you come across the drives and any associated equipment it may give you a better idea. 

Good luck, George


----------



## flyindawg (Mar 27, 2011)

I can tell you all that it has nothing to do with the power plant except for the warehouse space. It was sold to a gentleman who buys and sells things.


----------

